# which cockatiel should i buy? And how to convince my parents.



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I want to buy a female but I want to know which ones are more........you know pretty. Everyone is pretty but anymore options? And I wanted to ask what age should I buy. I am not sure how old is cookie but I know he is not mature yet, nor is he a baby. Plus I want to buy a baby but I heard that adult males or whatever kill babies. Or the small cockatiel kill them. And how should I convince my parents? My dad says that I can spend time with cookie but I want to have a female to have babies. If any replies I will be very grateful. cookie is like:grey tiel:


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't think you should get another til cookie is tame, or you'll probably end up with 2 untame birds


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I know you're young friend, but I have to be blunt with you. I don't think you should get another cockatiel and I definitely don't think you should breed. Breeding is not a walk in the park, and cannot be done on a whim. I agree with your father that you need to spend more time with Cookie. Getting a tamer one will _not_ solve anything. I know you said you can get frustrated and 2 tiels is asking for twice the amount of patience. I think you just need to be more patient with Cookie and when he starts to make progress, then you can consider adding another bird


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

What age, gender and mutation entirely depends on what you want from the bird, but I think you need to think seriously about why you want another one. It's unlikely that the new baby would come home to you any tamer than Cookie.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Like I am very pleased with the answers. I am MAD at you guys. I want you to help me but all you guys do is give answers that make more and more sick until I want to write a nasty message. Anyways I have to listen cause if nobody agrees a nine year old can't go on and handle things by yourself. Anyways you guys have to tell me how much time it took for you guys to tame your cockatiels and how it acted. I am not being mean but just letting of steam to comfort me.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the answers. (sigh)


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

If you're looking for a more vibrant cockatiel maybe a lutino or a pearl.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yoko is a cinnamon pearl, and whiteface pearls are also pretty.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah they are. Thank anyway.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

They're just giving you realistic answers. You're too young to be breeding. You have to rely on your parents to buy you extra food because breeding pairs require enormous amounts of food. Your parents have to get you a nestbox because cockatiels need someplace safe to breed. And of course your parents have to get you that new cockatiel. I'm assuming that you can't drive to a vet or pay for a vet if you needed to immediately. What about if the babies die? How would you handle that? Because it WILL happen, eventually. What if your female needs immediate care but your parents are at work? How would you deal with that? Breeding costs quite a bit of money and requires flexibility. 

I know that you want us to say that you should get a female, and that you should say this and that to your parents but we just can't. It's unfortunate news little bro, but it's just how it's got to be. I'm sorry we couldn't give you any better news. I really am, but know that once you're older you will understand why we're saying what we're saying. Just hold off until you're a little bit older, a little more independent. Then you'll be able to do a lot more!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

You have to understand that people are trying to be realistic, not mean. When you ask for advice, you need to be prepared that not all of it is going to be in agreement with you. We all want to offer you personal insight to the situation, not try to attack you in any way. Fredandiris explained a lot of what I was going to say about breeding. It's a pretty serious undertaking for anyone, and I would really recommend to not pursue it. Babies will die, and you will most likely have to hand feed at some point, which is incredibly dangerous in itself. When I got Asher and Nyx, they came to me with their nestbox and a fertile clutch of eggs. The parents abandoned the eggs when they moved and I had to incubate them in a set up we had for hatching chickens. None of the chicks ended up surviving, and it was absolutely heart breaking knowing it was my fault. 

Breeding isn't something you do for fun because you have a pair of birds. It takes an incredible dedication towards the long term and when/if hand feeding, you get absolutely no sleep because you have to feed them every few hours for weeks on end. And theres going to be a lot of tragedy along the way from inexperience. Even professional breeders face it. You often lose a lot of the 'tameness' when you begin breeding birds as well, its hard to keep them as co mpanion, which is what you seem to be aiming for. 

As for getting another cockatiel, you're still taking it slow with Cookie to get to a tame point where he can be handled. Even bringing a completely hand tame hand fed baby into the mix, it would most likely start picking up Cookie's traits and skittish behavior and lose its ability to be handled. Not always, but theres a pretty good chance. I have to agree with the others on the fact that you should work with Cookie first and form a bond with him before bringing in another bird. Two birds seems easy, but its a lot more than just twice the work. Its twice the effort in every situation with them and being able to devote enough time to keeping them both bonded to you instead of each other.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I am sure you have a point and you do, but sometimes you start to tick me off. The day you said I was being rude when I accidently wrote something that turned into a bad word I was like so angry. You can stop writing about the behavior and stuff I do and maybe reply the way you want to tell me. By the way the decision is mine whether to breed them or not. You guys were just giving tips, not forcing. If you think I am not nice well then I am sorry. I am very nice and I like a lot of users here for instance: Charlotte, the owner of Yoko, The owner of astro and abbey, charvicki, Dianne, Stephanie and a lot more people. I like all of you but the one the one that complains about me is the one I get mad at.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry you don't like that we don't think you should breed them but your birds welfare comes first. In my opinion, what ever we want is not as important as our birds.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Oks. I like you too, Tisena.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

No one ever said you weren't nice? All anyone is saying is that they're trying to give an opinion to the question you posted. I'm not trying to offend you, no one is, I'm sorry if it came across like that or if you're upset by the replies here, and like you said, no one here can prevent you from doing anything. It really wasn't my intention for anything to come across as an attack. We're here to support each other and learn as a community, even if it means disagreeing once in awhile. This shouldn't be a place where you feel judged or not welcome. I hope you don't see us that way. But I still stand by what I wrote a few pots above this one, sorry.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nimra said:


> By the way the decision is mine whether to breed them or not.


You're right, it is, and we can't stop that since they are/will be your birds, but we do have some experience and offer some professional opinions we've had successes and hardships in. We like you too. And that's why we say stuff like that. Because we want your experiences with cockatiels to be the best it can be. We want you to feel safe here, and everyone is welcome, so nobody means to offend you or any other member seeking advice. I think it's great that you're starting to keep birds so young, it's a wonderful hobby and it's nice to see youth take part in it


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm glad you like me, Nimra, I like you too and I hope you can take some friendly advice from all of this. It's your choice, but the lady who raised Murray had to stay up until midnight and get up at five every day to take care of the chicks. Even then one out of three died. It's super difficult to breed cockatiels  x


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I think this is the best forum for bird advice, care, and talk. I have had a few differences on here before but that's just how it is sometimes. There are a lot of very useful facts and advice from members and we are all here to help each other. At your age one cockatiel is a pretty good start. You should probably put your spare energy and focus on the bird you do have, and not get a second one when the one you have is not even quite trained yet. The previous answers have been very good ones and definitely worth paying attention to. I remember hand feeding in the past, with just one, It was quite a bit of work. Plus, you have school and friends to enjoy at your age, and that takes up a lot of time too.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Trust me, the group of people on this site are probably the nicest you'll meet on the internet. And many, like SoCalTiels, are a lot more experienced than you are when it comes to keeping birds, namely cockatiels. All they're trying to do is keep you from heartbreak and disappoint because they've gone through it themselves. Listen, we're all just trying to help you, I promise. And like Hellena said, you still have school and friends to worry about, which is like 80% of your life right now! I was 9 too, not too long ago, and I didn't have time to worry about breeding and this and that because I was too busy hanging out with my friends and finishing homework  

You'll get to the point when you'll be able to breed responsibly, just have a little patience and a little faith in our advice.


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

i am going to have to aggree with everyone else sorry but breeding is expensive just a vet bill for 2 birds is a lot for a 9 year old to handle. but good luck what ever you disside to do i have only breed ones and it was very stressful; when things dont go exactly how you like.


----------



## BirdsRAdorable (Apr 29, 2013)

Omg this child is going to put their cockatiels at risk  From reading your responses I know you are not capable of taking care of two tiels. Just, no way. Especially not breeding. Please, take everyones advice because these people are actually experienced with breeding and with taking care of birds the right way. I hope your parents do not get you another tiel. 

Have you even read about the complications of breeding? You are not ready and will not be for a long time. 

Sorry if I sound mean but I just cannot stand when birds are not taken care of properly. I'm 18, have 1 tiel and I want more birds but I will never ever adopt another birdie without feeling 100% confident. Birds are alot of work they require plenty of patience and love so keep trying with Cookie.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

BirdsRAdorable said:


> Omg this child is going to put their cockatiels at risk  From reading your responses I know you are not capable of taking care of two tiels. Just, no way. Especially not breeding. Please, take everyones advice because these people are actually experienced with breeding and with taking care of birds the right way. I hope your parents do not get you another tiel.
> 
> Have you even read about the complications of breeding? You are not ready and will not be for a long time.
> 
> Sorry if I sound mean but I just cannot stand when birds are not taken care of properly. I'm 18, have 1 tiel and I want more birds but I will never ever adopt another birdie without feeling 100% confident. Birds are alot of work they require plenty of patience and love so keep trying with Cookie.


I am not living alone in a house. My dad takes care of the birds. I used to have two and I kept it very happy. He was so old that he died. Or else it was something else. If you cannot stand anything, well, it is too much for me to take. I will leave the website.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

You are acting like I am a child who is killing cockatiels.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm sorry but I have to agree with not breeding, at least at this stage for you anyway. It is very expensive and takes up so much time especially hand feeding, it's very stressful and the amount of things that can go wrong even for an experienced breeder is alot. I've given up for now because the losses just became to much for me, even more so when I lost Snuggles after caring for him from an egg to three months old. It is very hard and I'd hate for other areas of your life to suffer because of it.

If you really are set on breeding why don't you wait until you are a bit older, you can do heaps of research until then so you are well prepared even start buying things that are a must and saving them for when you start and make sure you have your parents full support and they know exactly what to expect.

As for how long it takes for them to tame, it really does vary on the bird. Myka I tamed in three weeks and my aviary tiels are taking months, even Randy is only just warming up to me after two years.

What ever decision you make though I wish you Luck and hope all goes well.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you for your kind word. I have decided not to buy a female and I ma waiting till my birthday which is next year.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Good thinking! And in the meantime, you can do plenty of research on breeding (as blueybluesky said) so when your birthday comes, you'll be ready!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Sure. Maybe I can ask it for a gift.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah! That's a good idea!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

And it is simple cause my friends father who has thousands of birds gives me anything I want for my birthday. He nearly brought me a dog last time but I told him not to. Plus he has a LOT of money. He will be happy to bring me cockatiel.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Haha I bet your parents would have been shocked if he'd given you that dog! When my uncle was a little boy he (randomly) said he wanted a pet pig. A family friend worked at a pork factory and offered to bring him a piglet! My Grandmother said NO WAY!!! 

Sounds like you've got a plan  x


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Nimra said:


> And it is simple cause my friends father who has thousands of birds gives me anything I want for my birthday. He nearly brought me a dog last time but I told him not to. Plus he has a LOT of money. He will be happy to bring me cockatiel.


Really? Anything you want?


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup. He is very rich and generous.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm glad to see you have decided to wait to get a second tiel just think how tame cookie will be if you work with him this year before you add a second tiel.plus you are only 9 years old you have a life time to breed your bird. I had two budgies before the tiels I have now and one so a female and she died because she laied to many eggs. I love my pets very much. And it crushed me when she died.I would hate for you to have to go through that kind of pain of looseing a pet.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh don't worry. I will do loads of research about breeding and tame cookie and then get a second cockatiel. And I will be sure that my female lives. I already watched a pet die and I don't want another too die so soon.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Good plan. 

Just bare with us through the ups and downs. We do know what we're talking about


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

good idea about the research, you're on the right track.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Great idea to do lots of research first - watch lots of youtube videos relating to breeding so you know what to look for and what will happen. Do lots of research on hand raising chicks too, because from what I know, you may have to do that at some point. You will need to learn basic bird first aid, and if you don't have one already, make up a basic bird first aid kit. There is probably a list on this forum somewhere of what you could put in there. Also look up about how the chicks will develop, so that you know if they are developing normally, or when you might need to step in. 

I don't know much about bird breeding, but those are some things I would look up myself before even trying to breed.

And I know you say that you won't let your female die, but please keep in mind, sometimes you have no choice. Sadly, bad things can happen, and there isn't always anything you can do about it. Nothing against you of course, I'm sure you will take the best care possible of your bird/s, but no matter how good your care, sometimes the unfortunate will happen anyway. I don't mean to say that to put you off, I just want you to be aware of the possibilities.

Also consider what you would do with the chicks once weaned. Can you sell them to responsible owners?


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe I will sell most of my chicks to my friends father. I will make sure that they are happy there. I can keep 2 to 3 chicks. Or maybe I will keep all of them at my house cause everyone has so many cockatiels at this forum. Or maybe I can sell them to the mall when they are big. Mall of Lahore keeps trained cockatoos there. There is a untrained macaw there too. They keep them so people can pet them and stuff. I am sure they will keep trained cockatiels over there too. But I will like too keep so many cockatiels at my house. My friends father will like to help me take care of them. He loves birds and pets. And he will tell me any information I need. And so can you guys.


----------

